

Ask HN: Can you update your YC application after the deadline? - nlabs

With YC now accepting late applications, the answer is yes, but it is unclear if doing so will get it tagged as "late". Any clues?
======
pg
If you edit your application now it gets transformed into a late application,
so I would not recommend it. I suppose I should add some kind of warning in
case people try that.

Edit: Don't worry if you submitted your application a little after the
deadline. We don't switch over precisely at 10pm. Unless it actually said
"Late" at the top of the application page, it wasn't treated as late.

~~~
coryl
Is there any way to know if our applications were successfully submitted /
received?

~~~
pg
If you clicked on the submit button and it was replaced by some text saying
thanks, then it was.

